# Golden Retriever first season



## GoldenGirl94 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi im new to all this. My 8 month golden retriever bitch has just gone into season and i was just wondering how long it lasts for?


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Usually around 21 days (3 weeks) from the point she starts bleeding to the end of it all. 
It can vary, there's a lot of info online about such things, do a google search as well and that'll help you know what to look for etc...


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I would keep her isolated or a full month from the start, just to be safe. You can have her spayed 30 days after the the end of her heat.


----------



## GoldenGirl94 (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok thankyou we arent going to spay her because we plan to breed her


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

If you don't know how long a season lasts, you are not in any way, shape, or form prepared to be breeding a litter. PLEASE spay your bitch, show her in obedience or working trials, and spend a few years learning aobut what it takes to do so responsibly.


----------



## GoldenGirl94 (Jul 24, 2008)

I am not breeding her my parents are breeding her as they have breed dogs previously


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Still, unless your parents plan to have her peer reviewed, have her spayed or do not plan to breed her and manage her away from intact males.


----------



## GoldenGirl94 (Jul 24, 2008)

My parents plan to ge a vet to asses all of her eg eyes tc to make sure sh an the pups will be healthy


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Golden,
Just so that you understand this forum (and I would suggest that you spend some time reading threads on this forum if you are planning to stick around) ...you wouldn't be looking for basic information on an internet forum if you or your parents were educated about even the basics of raising much less breeding a dog. So before the flaming of you starts by the other members I am going to caution you to get to know the feelings of our other members by spending some time reading here. And in the meanwhile get in touch with your vet, the library, and other breeders so that you can become more educated about your dog and the potential for breeding.
That being said, I am going to close this thread to prevent any fireworks commencing.


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

GoldenGirl94 said:


> I am not breeding her my parents are breeding her as they have breed dogs previously




Why don't your parents know the answer to this question then? Can't you just ask them? :::shruggs::::


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Well, if your dog is healthy enough to breed that's still not a reason to breed her. What about her pedigree and the genetic tests that your vet will not do? 

http://www.dogstuff.info/to_breed_or_not.html


----------

